# Glacern vise



## jcp (Jan 19, 2018)

Received a 4" Glacern vise yesterday for my Clausing 8530 mill. These are very nice vises! Posted a couple of pictures for scale against the Clausing. Also Glacern has free shipping right now. Might want to check them out.


----------



## Alan H. (Jan 19, 2018)

Congratulations, a very nice looking mill and vise!  Looks like the four incher should work well on that mill.


----------



## dlane (Jan 19, 2018)

Nice setup, just wondering what is that on the x axis crank a reducer of some sort ?.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 19, 2018)

dlane said:


> what is that on the x axis crank



At a guess, it's a multiplier, a rapid crank. push or pull the handle in or out to shift between rapid and feed.


----------



## jcp (Jan 19, 2018)

T Bredehoft said:


> At a guess, it's a multiplier, a rapid crank. push or pull the handle in or out to shift between rapid and feed.


It is a multiplier. Push the handle in and it's std. .100" per rev, pull it to center position and it's disengaged entirely, (for power feed I assume) and pull it out and it's .400 travel per rev. Stock equipment on the 8530 and more handy than I would have thought.


----------



## jcp (Jan 19, 2018)

Alan H said:


> Congratulations, a very nice looking mill and vise!  Looks like the four incher should work well on that mill.


Thanks for the complement! I've been working on it for about 6 weeks off and on. Disassembled it to every single nut, bolt, screw, shim, etc., cleaned and stripped it of paint ( 4 coats of various colors) and repainted. I had to make several parts, replace bearings and buy some parts. Only paid $300.00 for it and it had all the collets, a good Jacob's 633 chuck on a #2 Morse shank and a few t-nut studs. Also installed a single phase motor as the original was 3 phase. I have used it for several things and was surprised as to how rigid it is. I'm happy with the results.
I want to thank the people that helped with the wiring questions and provided info on some of the missing parts.
Jim


----------



## dulltool17 (Jan 19, 2018)

You've done exceedingly well!


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 19, 2018)

what did you do with the 3phase motor. At first I thought I would not mind the belts, but I have to say, if I had a 3ph motor and a VFD I would be happy.  On the other hand  still happy with the mill.


----------



## jcp (Jan 19, 2018)

woodchucker said:


> what did you do with the 3phase motor. .



It's under the work bench. LOL! It's the original Howell motor so I suppose I'll keep it if the VFD bug bites, I're ready.


----------

